# Backhoe available Waterbury CT



## pdude (Dec 18, 2005)

I have a john deere 410 backhoe available to rent with an operator. Willing to push back piles in residential or commerical or just stay at one lot for the whole storm. would like to stay in the greater waterbury 203-598-5614 thanks Andrew


----------

